# [solved] OpenOffice vertauscht Schriftarten

## merlin2k

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit neue Schriftarten auf meinem System installiert. Bis auf OpenOffice funktionieren alle Programme wie sie sollen (Inkscape, GIMP, Scribus, ...).

Aber wenn ich z.B. unter OpenOffice die Schriftart Arial auswähle wir von OpenOffice eine andere Schriftart verwendet.

Beim googlen bin ich auf viele Threads aus anderen Foren gestoßen wo Leute das gleichen Problem haben:

OpenOffice 3: Schriftarten werden vertauscht

Ärger mit OpenOffice + Arial

KDE, OpenOffice und Schriften

...

nur eine lösung war leider nicht dabei.

Hat jemand einen Tipp oder ein Workaround für dieses Problem?Last edited by merlin2k on Tue Apr 21, 2009 11:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

hast du vieleicht schonmal versucht alles nochmal neu zu emergen?

Scheint ein KDE Problem zu sein, weil alle Leute in den Links die du geschrieben hast KDE verwenden... Vieleicht mal melden oder so?

Hast du mal versucht OpenOffice aus nem anderen WM zu starten?

Weisst du welche Schriftart fälschlicherweise immer verwendet wird? Wenn ja hast du mal witzigerweise versucht die zu deinstalieren?   :Laughing: 

Also wenn das wirklich ein reproduzierbares Problem ist bist du bestimmt nicht alleine also wird sicherlich gefixt werden, mehr weiss ich leider auch nicht dazu...

Gruss Chris

----------

## merlin2k

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> hast du vieleicht schonmal versucht alles nochmal neu zu emergen?

 

Jup, gleich als erstes

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> Scheint ein KDE Problem zu sein, weil alle Leute in den Links die du geschrieben hast KDE verwenden... Vieleicht mal melden oder so?
> 
> Hast du mal versucht OpenOffice aus nem anderen WM zu starten?

 

Ja, ich verwende Gnome. Und der Typ aus dem Ubuntu-Forum auch.

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> Weisst du welche Schriftart fälschlicherweise immer verwendet wird? Wenn ja hast du mal witzigerweise versucht die zu deinstalieren?  

 

Momentan ist es bei mir 'Year 2000', wenn ich die deinstalliere nimmt er 'Jungle'. Bei anderen Leuten werden aber auch ganz andere Schriftarten verwendet, je nachdem was man so drauf hat...

----------

## Chris2000

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Ja, ich verwende Gnome. Und der Typ aus dem Ubuntu-Forum auch.

 

Sorry, ubuntu-forum war down deswegen dachte ich mir da selbst was. hm...

Du schreibst du hast neue Schriften installiert. Gab es das Problem da schon vorher oder hast du erst OpenOffice danach genutzt?

Was passiert wenn du die neuen Schriften wieder rausnimmst? KLappt dann wieder alles? Wenn nein was ist denn die letzte dir bekannte Änderung am System die du ausgeführt hast, nach der letzten OO Benutzung wo noch alles funktionierte?

Welche OO-Version nutzt du? Noch die 2x oder die 3x? Hast du mal versucht die ~x86 Version zu emergen? Vieleicht existiert das Problem da nicht mehr... Als letzte Möglichkeit mal die hard masked Version antesten?

Ich nutze hier KDE 3x und openoffice-3.0.0 Version aus Portage und alles funktioniert, also muss ja was spezieles sein sonst hätten andere Leute hier im Forum gleiche Probleme denke ich...

PS: Eventuell mal den Ordner ".ooo3" in deinem Home Verzeichnis gelöscht und dann mal geschaut? Aber vorher sichern.

Gruss Chris

----------

## merlin2k

Dieser Fehler tritt angeblich bei allen openoffice-3.0.x versionen auf, sobald man mehr als eine gewisse (mir nicht bekannte) Anzahl an Schriftarten installiert hat.

In der 3.1 soll der Fehler behoben sein. Habe eben mal die 3.1.0_beta4 getestet und kann bestätigen das der Fehler dort nicht mehr auftritt.

Also einfach warten bis die 3.1 stable wird, oder wer (wie ich) nicht warten will die Beta benutzen.

----------

